# A lot of E-waste



## Dpetes (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi all.

I went looking for scrap on Monday the 8th. made 1 stop at a computer repair shop that's 50 miles from 
my home. I got 2 pickup loads, bed and back seat, took 2 days to get it all. 

List of items: 20 desk top towers, 30 printers, 18 old monitors, 17 flat screen monitors, 2 tv's, 130 power supply units, 33 lap tops, 126 DVD's Comp.,
91 floppy drives, 15 pounds memorry sticks, 153 hard drives, 20 key boards, 2 garbage cans of wire, 1 small air compressor, and 2, 12"x 12" x 12" boxes of other boards.
Cost was free but spent $45 for gas. He also gave me leads to other people that have more items to get rid of. My partner is getting them and putting in storage unit down there.

Here's pictures of what I brought home from repair shop.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 13, 2015)

It does look reasonable on the face of it! Do remember though that you've got to take into account the 2 days of your time, and the cost of disposing of the haz waste you've got there assuming you're doing it by the numbers. 

There's a lot of hidden costs in doing this that a lot of people miss. It's a good haul but do be aware of those. I also don't know what licences you need to do it over there but in the UK we couldn't do that without proper certification.

Nice one.

Jon


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jun 13, 2015)

Nice haul for 2 days...
Come back and tell us how you feel when you get it all stripped down enough to really see what you got there...
I have slowly gone through more then that and it's a real pain work wise and time. And that's just to get down to the pile of boards and all scrap sorted for maximum profit to pay for that gas.

And then there is disposal of non scrap as Solar has said.

God luck and have fun digging into it.

B.S.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 13, 2015)

Life is a bowl of cherries till you get to the pit's. 8)


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 14, 2015)

Its a nice haul.

The one thing that caught me was you said renting storage. Unless you have a fast work turnover rate I think that can really eat into profits. Not to mention the gas going back and forth. I've known several people that do work from storage. One is kind of out of the norm garage type with an office in the front. They are $420 a month. Then of course you have the basics that are around $100. I think there might be a couple people on here also that work in units. 

Andrew


----------



## Grelko (Jun 14, 2015)

That's a nice load to work on, reminds me that I should check the TV/computer repair shops farther from home. I've only been doing about a 10 mile radius.

I'm not sure where you live but, around here the store "Staples" takes computer monitors free (with or without the guts, and up to 5 per day), I think Best Buy still might take old TVs also. If you can sort through them quick, you might be able do most of it right in the bed of your truck with some large containers/boxes instead of a storage unit since alot of the items flatten out nicely. There's places to get paid recycling plastic but the only ones I know of are in Florida. 

If you have the time and are getting a storage unit, I'd check for working parts or the plastic face plates for desktops and Ebay etc. them for more profit.


----------



## Dpetes (Jun 14, 2015)

@ spaceships

I do have everything in the right order. Been self employed for over 6 years since I retired. I have all paper work that is needed. I learned about a lot of 
hidden cost that I missed when first got started scrapping, so I'm not to worried. Yet. Now about the refining part, well I guess I'll learn that as I go along. :roll: 

Thanks :!: 


@ Pantherlikher

I agree about it being a real pain. So far I have stripped down all the towers, lap tops. and got all boards off hard drives. ( oh my acing fingers, Have 
never seen so many screws. :shock: And I'm pushing to big 70 ) :mrgreen: The only thing I have not been able to get rid of so far is the plastic, but I can take that to the dump if I have to cost about 15 cents per pound.

Thanks :!:

@ Barren

I was thing more like peach. I can swallow a cherry pit with out no harm, but a Peach pit is out of the question. 

Thanks :!: 

@ acpeacemaker

Yep, you read it right, I did rent a unit down there. This was done so I would only have to make the trip once or twice a month, with truck and trailer, 
to haul the items back to my shed to dismantle. I have a partner that lives in that area and is collecting e-waste for me but had no place to store it at her home. We figure it will take about 2 months to get almost all of it collected since there has not been any other company that has collected items for over three years. The unit is a 10' x 20' and cost $ 60 a month.

Thanks :!:

@ Grelko

It may pay off for checking out farther from home for you. This was from 50 miles from my home. I'm from Oregon and 14 miles from the California border. this all came from Ca. 

I will check out Staples when I go over there, it's 110 miles away. TVs I have an outlet for just the tubes. Plastic recycling place that I have been in contact 
with want it in small 2" pieces and 20 or more tons at a time.

About eBay..... Not going there!!! Reasons; 1. cost to much to sell there. 2. I do not like to have them micro managing my business. But if I do find anything that is good I will most likely put it up on ebid 

Thanks :!:


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 14, 2015)

Pantherlikher said:


> And then there is disposal of non scrap as Solar has said.
> 
> God luck and have fun digging into it.
> 
> B.S.



I'm Jon not Bjorn 8) 8)


----------

